# Consolidating Stable: Best All-Around 7-inch bikes



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

I know there is a do-it-all-bike post every couple days with the inevitable "There is no such thing as do-it-all-bike" responses. I know that you can't have a bike that does everything but I want to get as close as possible.

I currently have a Cannondale Prophet and have added a Santa Cruz V-10. Despite me loving both of my bikes I am thinking I need to consolidate my bikes. I neither have the money or space to keep both of these bikes. I am hoping to find a bike that is good middle-ground between the two. 

I am thinking something with 7 inches of travel is the right bike for the job as I want something that can handle some days at Whistler (mostly lower mountain, but some ventures to the upper-mountain would be nice as well), while being able make forest road climbs when there is no lift around (this is what most of my riding is). My riding varies from all-mountain (ie. ride up a forest road and descend) to downhill and would like a bike that is capable for that range.

I am already in the process of selling the V-10 and I think I will be selling the Prophet as well, but want to start figuring out some options for both bike's replacement. My budget after selling these two would be around $2500-$3000 and I would rather go used to get more bang for the buck. 

My preferences are 7-inches of travel front and rear (unless I decide to go with the dual crown/single crown fork arsenal), dual chain ring, decent climbing ability, and something that will survive some days at Whistler. Other than maybe an extra fork (that would be included in the budget above) I can't afford extra wheelsets and components, and am a relatively strong climber so I would lean towards a heavier build.

Other than that I am pretty open to options and really have put most of my research into all-mountain bikes and downhill bikes, so I really don't have that much knowledge about bikes fitting my description. Any options are welcome, as well as opinions on the two fork idea.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

the new scott voltage freeride.

Sounds perfect for what your after.


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

Check out a Marin Quake. I was looking along the same lines as you, something that I could pedal, downhill, and take big hits, and the Quake is what I ended up going with. I don't have it yet, it's on layaway, so I can't give a first hand opinion, but it looks really solid. It's got 6.7" of rear travle, but it travles diagonally back before it goes up, so it absorbs bumps and rocks well. In all the videos I've seen, it seems like there's almost no pedal bob at all, and this is backed up by all the reviews I've read. It has a dual chain ring. Oh, and an uninterrupted seat tube, so you can raise it all the way up for climbs. 

Hope I could help:thumbsup:


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

That was excactly my situation - I went with the Morewood Zuza. 170mm in the rear, I built it with a 2010 Boxxer up front, dual chainrings. It is billed as a "freeride/slopestyle" bike by Morewood (I seriously doubt any real slopestyle riders would use it...seems too heavy and too much travel compared to what those guys are running these days...so think of it more as a general purpose FR bike). It combines all the characteristics you are looking for, and without excelling at any one particular thing, it is a great all-around bike. I ride a combo of shuttled or self-shuttled FR/DH with some general trail riding every now and then thrown in for good measure (although even trail rides tend to involve some acrobatics of some sort...  ). The bike is really fun to ride, jumps well, handles the rough stuff very nicely with the Boxxer up front, and is generally very confidence-inspiring. The one drawback (depending on preference) is the relatively short TT, even on the largest frame, which makes longer days in the saddle a bit of a chore (but you choose your poison, as they say...). And it won't plow like your V-10 of course...but you knew that already... 

If you want to go singlecrown, stick a Totem on there and Bob's your uncle.

:thumbsup:


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Lets throw a less common spanner into the works.


Sunn Radical.


It's close to the travel you're after (190mm so 7.5"), sensible geometry (65.5 headangle, 14BBH), lightweight frame which should help make it possible to climb with (making it allround capable).

Been looking hard at this sort of build myself (though not as a consolidator, just a heavyduty-AM/light-DH ride - DH in the UK aint generally gnar enough to warrent heavyduty DH bikes, and I'm not a heavy rider).
The three I keep coming back to are the Maelstrom (idler flawed), the STD (heavy) and the Radical (can't get a testride)... I'm leaning towards the radical, but it's a risk (anyone ridden one extensively and can give an opinion?)


----------



## Fly Rider (Apr 6, 2005)

there is no "one" bike...oh wait...SC Nomad does it all...


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

the verdict on the sunns seems to be.. they ride absolutely amazing, but are kinda crackhappy in some frame areas..

i dont have any personal experience though..

I would give the morewood zuza a look too as suggested.


----------



## The_Pitbull (Nov 13, 2008)

DeanH said:


> the new scott voltage freeride.
> 
> Sounds perfect for what your after.


only way to run a dual chainring is a) hammerschmidt or b) e.13 dss with an e-type back plate, and some sort of clamp on cable stop


----------



## BIGHaroHucker (Sep 9, 2008)

Fly Rider said:


> there is no "one" bike...oh wait...SC Nomad does it all...




I have to second this. I have been in love with the nomad since it came out. Very good bike, and can hold up to some moderately rough stuff with plenty of travel. Very light and has a great pedal platform for climbing.


----------



## AmirBernard (Apr 25, 2010)

what about an uzzi VP?


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

EnglishT said:


> Lets throw a less common spanner into the works.
> 
> Sunn Radical.
> 
> ...


That is more or less a race ready DH bike. Just because it has slightly "conservative" angles (by today's standards) doesn't make it a "heavyduty AM-DH light" bike. Dont' think it fits in with the others you are looking at there...


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

Cant believe this hasn't been mentioned yet..

2010 Giant Faith. Light, dual ring, appropriate travel, pedals VERY well, in your price range, and best of all.... alot easier to get than some of the other mentions...

and this isn't based on speculation. i have ridden this bike and ride with a guy who owns one. he has it built up as a 7" DH bike (works components angle reducer headset, dual crown 888, DH tires/cranks, 40lbs.). We also have another one in the shop that is built up very light (single crown air fork, single ply tires, light cranks, 32lbs.)

pick your poison man, this is the bike for you.


----------



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

My main concern matches what zdub saying about these bikes being hard to get. Seems like on a lot of these I am going to have to buy new or wait around hoping one pops up on the used market. Would any of these mentioned other than the Faith be in my price range buying new as a full bike?

@DeanH: I noticed the same thing ThePitbull being that it has only a single ring up-front. Also there seems to be a significant component gap between the 20 and the 10 with the 10 being out of my price-range but more along the components I am looking for.

@Outsane: If what you say about it being decent on the climb is true looks like that could be a good fit. Also seems to be a decent number of used ones floating around. *Anyone actually ridden a Quake and know how it climbs?* Could be totally wrong but from pictures looks like a bit of a tank.

@Iceman: Where do you get Morewood's in the US? Also it seems like I would have to buy new with this bike unless one happened to pop up, would a decent build be within my budget? Shop near where I live has that frame starting at $1800 and I can't seem to find a full bike price.

@Flyrider: I had been looking more at the VP-Free and Bullit from Santa-Cruz. Is the Nomad Whistler worthy?

@Amir: Again my concern is price and availability.

@ZDub: I had been looking at the Faith. My local shop has the Faith 1 for $2900. Would it be possible to get a price as well as a short component list of the one that is in your shop?


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

Talk to climbingbubba. He's testing his Transition Blindside. I didn't like it as a DH bike, but it could be a great FR bike with the right components. And fits your price range.


----------



## DRIDE (Nov 13, 2005)

Canfield Brothers One or Can-Diggle should also be considered.


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

My money would go to a Pivot Firebird with an alu linkage instead of carbon, at the moment.


----------



## Fly Rider (Apr 6, 2005)

my nomad with dhx rc4 and totem coil is definitely whistler ready...just depends how you build it...


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

You might consider picking up a used pre-2010 Knolly Delirium T. 6.5" travel, stupid stiff, tough as nails, adjustable chainstays, adjustable HA, 135mm thru-axle option, and is a great climber. I had mine for a couple of years and used it mostly for technical AM riding but I had many days at the lifts and it's completely in its element for DH/FR stuff. She ain't light but I had no problems keeping up on the all day XC rides. 

I have a size small for sale if you are interested, otherwise keep your eye out as the 2010's just began shipping.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

jfinch23 said:


> ...
> @Iceman: Where do you get Morewood's in the US? Also it seems like I would have to buy new with this bike unless one happened to pop up, would a decent build be within my budget? Shop near where I live has that frame starting at $1800 and I can't seem to find a full bike price.
> ...


Since I don't live in the US, I'm not much help to you there. I would have thought you should be able to get one built up with a reasonable component spec within your budget, I guess you need to talk to the importers and have them direct your request to a good dealer.

If not, maybe buy the frame new, and shop around for some used parts to get it built, there's usually good deals to be had on stuff like forks and cranks...

Anyway, good luck with your choice!


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

AmirBernard said:


> what about an uzzi VP?


I've really liked mine. Seems to climb at least as well as the Tracer it replaced and corners like it would be on rails. Mine is pretty light with a 170mm Lyrik Solo Air.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

jfinch23 said:
 

> @Outsane: If what you say about it being decent on the climb is true looks like that could be a good fit. Also seems to be a decent number of used ones floating around. *Anyone actually ridden a Quake and know how it climbs?* Could be totally wrong but from pictures looks like a bit of a tank.


Both my brother and I have one, they do look like tanks but it is deceptive. The 6.8 inches feels like much more and with the right shock (not a dhx 3.0 air!) deals with everything nicely. Mines got an 07 888 SL ATA while Tim's has a Lyrik U-Turn. I tend try and avoid climbing and look for the nearest chairlift but if I wind the fork down to 160mm it climbs really well. Tim is much more into his climbing and has been known to keep up with the lycra lads up some of the welsh ascents.
If you are a strong climber you'll have no worries and if you spec it up right, it'll hold its own any dh or fr course.
BTW thats an old picture, amongst other things, the DHX air has been replaced with a coil.
BTW 2 - my other bike is a prophet - you need both!


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

I vote for the Cove STD...great angles, full length seat tube, 1.5 headtube, etc, etc, etc... check it out, you'll like it!


----------



## OUTsane(the original) (Oct 21, 2009)

jfinch23 said:


> @Outsane: If what you say about it being decent on the climb is true looks like that could be a good fit. Also seems to be a decent number of used ones floating around. *Anyone actually ridden a Quake and know how it climbs?* Could be totally wrong but from pictures looks like a bit of a tank.


You can try sending Pedal Shop a PM, I'm getting mine from his shop, and he's answered all the questions I've had about the bike. He rides one himself. Here's a review from his site: http://www.pedalshop.com/ped_shop/Pedalshop/Reviews/Entries/2007/9/19_Marin_Quake_7.2_review.html


----------



## jakekenney (Nov 4, 2008)

How has no one mentioned the Banshee Rune yet...?


----------



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the response. What weight do you guys have your Quake's built to? If it didn't have a travel adjust fork how do you think it would climb?


----------



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I am a bit overwhelmed with all of the choices but am glad to see I have a lot of possibilities. *If anyone that knows more about these bikes and could help me to narrow down would be appreciated.* If not any further suggestions are welcome as I'm really trying to figure my options.

Also someone that read this thread messaged me saying that they had a 2010 Demo 7 with a 66 rc3 up front and C-Tune Vivid rear (unfortunately with a single chain ring) that would fit in my price range and I was wondering if this would be a good fit other than the single chain ring. I've heard Demo 7's aren't the best on climbs but would like to hear some first hand opinions.


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

2010 Knolly Delirium with a Totem. 6.7" in back, 7.1" in front (both feel like more). Pedals great, descends better, and hot ladies are constantly chasing me now.


----------



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your responses. I am a bit overwhelmed with all of the choices but am glad to see I have a lot of possibilities. *If anyone that knows more about these bikes and could help me to narrow down would be appreciated. *If not any further suggestions are welcome as I'm really trying to figure my options.

Also someone that read this thread messaged me saying that they had a 2010 Demo 7 with a 66 rc3 up front and C-Tune Vivid rear (unfortunately with a single chain ring) that would fit in my price range and I was wondering if this would be a good fit other than the single chain ring. I've heard Demo 7's aren't the best on climbs but would like to hear some first hand opinions.


----------



## lanceamatic (Aug 6, 2009)

really your best bet is to make a list of the things you want, the things you don't want, and go from there. learn the differences between the choices, and then determine what fits you best. every bike design is a compromise, so learn where you want the bike design that fits YOU to compromise.

here's my sugestions, but it depends on where you put your priorities:

7+ travel (preferably a modern suspension design like dw-link, vpp, or some variant of a 4-bar linkage that pedals well)
64-66* HA (adjustability is good)
designed with a 200mm dual crown fork in mind (or a 180mm SC)
dual ring front.
seat tube with some decent seat post extension ability
1.5" head tube
35ish pounds fully built

there's plenty of bikes out there that fit this criteria, basically any of the longer travel 'shore'/freeride bikes, 
transition blindside, cove STD, knolly delirium, Santa Cruz driver 8, banshee scythe, 

I think a special note to look at the Canfield Brothers One, they have them on closeout for super-cheap. you could build that up for your price range with a few used components, and have a sweeeet ride.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

Banshee Scythe! it's 8" or 7" .. but i keep it in 7" all the time for the lower leverage ratio (more active shock)... super fun bike that has a full seat post and front derailleur compatible. pedals pretty damn well for a bike that can plow through downhill yet be so agile at the same time. mines 41 lbs with front derailleuer setup.

http://www.bansheebikes.com/scythe.html

also :



> You can even use a shorter shock (8.5x2.5") and reduce the travel options to 7.3" and 6.4", so that the frame can match up with your fork choice. Lots of versatility so you can dial it to be the bike you want it to be.


^^^ something i may end up doing if i have to get rid of my Wildcard..


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

Nomad is Whistler worthy. I rode my there for 3 weeks last summer. I mostly rode the upper mountain, this bike kicks ass with the right fork/ shock combo. Pedals insanely good and goes down even better. Rode it all through Oregon and Washington and it kicked ass! It is a great all around bike!


----------



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

So would most people suggest the Nomad over the Bullit and VP-Free as the Santa Cruz offering for my preferences? 
Also Crazyjohnny what do you consider the right fork/shock combo? I'm guessing Totem up front but did you go air or coil rear for your burlier set-up. I am from Washington so my riding will likely match yours.

I have been using Pinkbike as my research source for a lot of these bikes due to the sheer number of bikes listed. I looked into the Canfield One frame and was pretty interested but was wondering whether a Small Frame would be too small for a 5'8" 170lb male rider. Here is the most attractive offering on Pinkbike that I could find for all of the ones that actually had used listings:
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/525710/
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/557728/
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/638923/
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/655665/
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/653331/
http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=49230&cat=3

Tell me what you think. Just because I don't have one up here of a certain bike doesn't mean I have eliminated it, just couldn't find a bike that would work for me right now in the classifieds.


----------



## tsivis83 (Feb 18, 2009)

@jfinch23

I have an SX Trail 2009 and it works great for the riding you describe.

BUT I would like to ask you what type is your prophet? Is it the one with ISCG mounts and 12mm rear axle? If yes I think that it is worth it to rebuild it with new parts. if it is the simple prophet (no iscg tabs, no 12mm thru axle etc etc) though get rid of it and go buy a new 2010 sx trail 1 or wait for a 2011 sx trail 1. This bike will be in your price range.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

finally see someone say SxT. less then demo7 but can do anything any nonpro can throw at it...basically. fsr, not newest design but better than SP. missing 1.5 full ht. which sucks, cuz there would be possibility of +/- 1 of HT no matter what the back end is set at.


my ONE is Sxt, totem, 2 wheelsets. can make climbs without complaining and can do lift access all day and survive, me included.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

jfinch23 said:


> Thanks for the response. What weight do you guys have your Quake's built to? If it didn't have a travel adjust fork how do you think it would climb?


To tell you the truth I've no idea what either of them weigh in at. Lifting mine off the roof mounted bike rack is a bit of a chore but it doesn't ride heavy. Stripped down, the frame does not feel half as heavy as it looks.

As for climbing without a travel adjust fork, assuming your technique doesn't stink, I think you'd be OK. 200mm dual crown axle to crown heights aren't massively different to 180mm single single crowns. I'd stick to an intergrated/flush headset and low stem bar combo to keep the fron end as low as possible. You'd have no problems with a burly 160mm fork. The suspension design seems to be well set up for climbing.

tsivis83 has a good point, if you've got a prophet 4X or MX with extrra gusseting, chain device tabs and through axle, you can set it up to be a bomb proof mini dh bike that will climb very well.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Not made any more but they pop up used from time to time...can't believe no one's mentioned a Turner Highline. I have mine built a little heavy w/Azonic Outlaws, two ply tires, dh tubes and a 2010 Fox 40 (41lbs), but it can still climb like a goat.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey have you every considered a Turner Highline? It's very pedalble, and you can either go big dh or semi trail worthy. I ride mine on all of the same trails that you ride, East/West Tokul, PA, Duthie, Whistler etc etc. My bro is selling a new condition one if you are interested. They are sponsored by Turner, and he's local for you so seeing the bike would be cake. PM me if you are interested and I can send you his info.

I ride mine pretty much everywhere, even epics are manageable. I've done full loops on Tiger on it. Yeah I wasn't fast on the climbs, but having any 7n7 bike will always have a compromise for longer treks. Highlines pedal very nicely for a big bike. 

Check out the Turner forum, and you can see all of the Highlines. Big single crown forks and DC forks if you need. I turned in my Demo 7 for the HL, and must say no regrets.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

My 2 suggestions would be the

Knolly DT (already mentioned and for good reason) or Nicolai AFR (which pedals great apparently and if my Nicolai FR is anything to go by I can well believe it) http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=546112

Both can be built in the 34-38 lbs range and will be good for a technical all day session up or down.


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

ReignX, not exactly 7inches but pretty close at 6.75. Slap on a 180mm fork or the new 170mm fox forks and that should bring your HA down to 66 to 66.5. The bike does it all but I did feel that it was pushing the limit on DH runs. Some of the Whistler trails are pretty smooth so the ReignX will do it no problem but may leave you wanting a bigger bike for the rougher runs.

The new 'One' from Canfield bros will be right there for all your requirements too. Sick looking bike as well.


----------



## dhpeteinsc (May 29, 2009)

Pivot Firebird FTW!!! if you can score a ride on one of these, GO FOR IT!!! IMO best all around bike out there at the moment. Climbs like an XC bike on steroids and rips down like a DHer. a good build will put you in the 34-36lb range but the stock XTR build is 29lbs!!!!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

I've been stunned by how well my Yeti ASR7 has been handling everything I've tried with it. It climbs amazingly well and I took it to Highland last weekend for some lift laps and it didn't flinch at anything I could do with it (which is far less than it would be capable of with someone who isn't afraid of most things aboard). I am hopeful that come August I'll get a chance to take it to Whistler and really open it up.

I have a couple friends on Transition Coverts who ride everything up in Whistler, and I know from riding them that the SC Nomads would be really good choices. I think most people are pushing your toward the Nomad rather than the Bullit is because the Bullit is a pig on the uphill. It'll get there, but the Nomad will be much more enjoyable going up, and probably just as enjoyable going down.


----------



## pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 3, 2009)

I would say the nomad over the bullit as well. I currently have a 31 pound nomad that can handle just about anything short of super steep rock fields. I beat the hell out of my bullit for years at whistler and the shore but the single pivot bobs on the climbs, no way around it. 

The truth is that how dh able your bike is (within reason) is all about the components, not so much about the frame. If you have decent geometry and high quality then your golden. My bullit started out light and the more I rode at the shore, the more I had to upgrade. Race face carbon cranks..bent. sun rhino light rims..cracked single crown fork..too twisty and not enough travel..standard xc bars..bent el cheapo headset..ovalized. 

At the time, I had the freedom to travel to Vancouver to ride the trails that required a huge bike but now I don't. Whenever I rode my dh bullit on the local trails it sucked cause it was too heavy to spring off any little lips and absorbed every little "obstacle" to the point that it was almost boring. Unless your local trails are super super knarly, a little skill and a lighter bike will be allot more fun than a 7" or 8" monster bike IMO. 

I built a nomad for a couple of reasons. 
- The suspension truly is awesome. Its very supple and if your in the saddle, there is little to no bob at all. 
- its a lite yet very strong frame with good geometry... its agile yet stable at speed.
- You'll never find a review where the rider isn't completely stoked on the nomad. Maybe its because they spent soo much money but time and time again it is billed as an excellent bike.
- The pivots have grease zerks and the bearing design is rock solid which means that the back end doesn't get slopppy as hell after a year of riding. The four bar linkages are awefull for that. 
- And lastly, the folks at Santa Cruz absolutely ****ing rock in terms of customer service!! First off, you get free bearings for life. So every winter, even if it doesn't need it you can pull out the bearing, send them to SC and they will send you a completely new set for free. They also have an outstanding warranty AND crash replacement policy. I recently bailed off my 07' nomad and dented the top tube on a rock. I called Santa Cruz looking for a replacement. Three year old bike that was repainted and I was not the the original owner...no sales or warranty info on file. Both of which mean...no warranty. 

What did they say? Hmmmmm don't let somebody else strip and repaint your frame, we can do it for $200. "You don't have any of the paperwork but you say its your bike?" "OK, I'll take your word for it, we can get you a brand new 2010 frame for $550..what color do you want?" :shocked: That frame retails for $1800. I broke a schwinn straight 8 at the head tube once and when I called them they said "sorry about that, your frame is 14 months old and out of warranty, we can get you a new frame...for $200 less then RETAIL!!

Maybe other bike companies would do the same, but then again maybe they wouldn't. 
I'm running the dh4 coil, fox float 36, revolution 32's laced to king hubs, 8" avid CR carbon brakes, carbon dh bar, and dual chain ring with the e13 drs chain guide. Its around 32 lbs. I'll find out how whistler worthy it is this weekend


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Forget dual chainring front get 1x10 with the widest spread sram has to offer and youre fine.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

dhpeteinsc said:


> Pivot Firebird FTW!!! if you can score a ride on one of these, GO FOR IT!!! IMO best all around bike out there at the moment. Climbs like an XC bike on steroids and rips down like a DHer. a good build will put you in the 34-36lb range but the stock XTR build is 29lbs!!!!


+1 for the Firebird. Amazing bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## PsyCro (Jun 8, 2007)

Corsair Maelstrom.. wicked ride. Eats bumps like an 8"+ bike, pedals like a 6"- bike. Put a Ti spring and 180mm Talas on there, '1.5' ply tires, midweight parts, and R&R!! :thumbsup: 
Surprised no one has mentioned it yet. 
Also, Canfield owners can't seem to rave enough about their bikes as well (can you say can-diggle  ).


----------



## chris2 (Mar 3, 2007)

ustemuf said:


> Banshee Scythe! it's 8" or 7" .. but i keep it in 7" all the time for the lower leverage ratio (more active shock)... super fun bike that has a full seat post and front derailleur compatible. pedals pretty damn well for a bike that can plow through downhill yet be so agile at the same time. mines 41 lbs with front derailleuer setup.
> 
> http://www.bansheebikes.com/scythe.html
> 
> ...


I second the Scythe - versatile, adjustable and climbs very well (esp with propedal). Priced well compared to a lot of the other suggestions in here, worth a look if any shops near you carry them.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

heh except for the few that live right by a lift hill or have buddies that shuttle them, this is everyone's situation.

I started with a session 77 that did ok up and was fun down
Now I have a Lucky that is the right fit for me, and pedals plesantly well, does ok on the down too I guess.  

If I had no bikes and a pile of cash the new one or the uzzi with a burly build would be way up there on my list. :thumbsup: 

If my money wasn't as much as I thought I'd look at reign x or new faith, nomad, or even something bit more tweaked like a first gen remedy with a coil.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

I ride a (old version with 6.6") Intense Slopestyle for daily gravity duty, built up heavy with a Totem Air, and 2.5/2.7 dual-ply tires. It rips for bike park riding, and is a good balance of the gnar-eating abilities of a downhill rig and the lip-boosting prowess of a short-travel freeride bike. 

I run mine with a longer fork and a higher stack headset, so the HA is a little steep for climbing, and my seatpost is sawed-off, but with a lighter set of tires (2.3 single-ply) it works pretty well for general trail riding. The front end is hard to control on steep climbs, and I can't get full leg extension either, but I recognize the potential.

That said, I'm happy to keep the SS in DH trim, and am looking into another bike to fill in on trail duty.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

Morewoods are just class!! gotta check out the Kalula or Mbuzi!!


----------



## altadank (Mar 19, 2006)

MonkeyBidnezz said:


> Hey have you every considered a Turner Highline? It's very pedalble, and you can either go big dh or semi trail worthy. I ride mine pretty much all of the same trails that you ride, East/West Tokul, PA, Duthie, Whistler etc etc. My bro is selling a pretty much new condition one if you are interested. They are sponsored by Turner, and he's local for you so seeing the bike would be cake. PM me if you are interested and I can send you his info.
> 
> I ride mine pretty much everywhere, even epics are manageable. I've done full loops on Tiger on it. Yeah I wasn't fast on the climbs, but having any 7n7 bike will always have a compromise for longer treks. Highlines pedal very nicely for a big bike.
> 
> Check out the Turner forum, and you can see all of the Highlines. Big single crown forks and DC forks if you need. I turned in my Demo 7 for the HL, and must say no regrets.


quoted for truth.

I ride mine on 30+ mi trial rides with 4000' climbs and can change the tires/pedals and ride lift served.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 26, 2005)

You will get lots of opinions, as there are alot of good options available. I have a Maelstrom, and think it fits the bill perfectly. Many have had some issues, specifically with the idler, but it has been great for me. I run a single ring up front and made sure the idler was shimmed correctly and have had zero problems. Most problems seem to be associated with a front derailer, so that may or may not be a problem. I certainly isn't a maintenance free bike, but once set up properly it is a great ride.


----------



## bmdtech (Sep 21, 2009)

If you want to buy used look into the Iron Horse 7 point. Mine is a medium '05 so its about 1.5 pounds heavier than the '08 frame but still comes in at 39 lbs and with DW link it can pedal quite well. It is also a very strong frame that can fill your needs nicely. My specs are not high end at all and still the weight is manageable.

'05 Medium Iron Horse 7 point 3
'09 Marzocchi 55 R ( heavy beast )
'05 Fifth element 2 way
WTB Dual Duty wheels & rims
Kenda Nevegal 2.35 F & R
Truvativ Hollzfeller Crankset
X7 F & R & Shifters
Hayes 9's W Dangerboy levers
and some Huge Funn platforms

With the 08 frame and a bit higher end components you could see the 36 lb range.


----------



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot for all of your input. Looks like I still have plenty of research to do but you guys have given me a great starting point. Feel free to keep making suggestions or if you have a bike that you think might be a good don't hesitate to pm me.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

I've got a bike that I built up to fill the void between a Specialized Enduro 130/Giant Reign(still awaiting it to come in) and my Demo 8/Session10/Faith. 

It's an '06 Foes Fly. The travel can be set to either 8 or 9" of travel, the bottom bracket is 14 or 14.25, 67/66.5* head tube, seat tube is not full length(bend mid way in) but allows for full adjust-ability, dual ring compatible, stiff, super fun.

I've raced DH on mine and the next weekend did a 40mile epic all-day ride on it. Certainly a fun bike that I can't seem to get out of the stable.


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

My vote's for the Yeti ASR7


----------



## mountain_yj (May 18, 2009)

Love my transition blindside. Mines Not really designed to climb though. Our Cove rep had an STD built up around 37 pounds when he cam to ranchstyle. The bike obviously is great for freeride but his pedaled amazingly. He said he's been using it as is AM more then anything else recently. His had a totem air on it, but a new 180mm 36 would probably be nice too.


----------



## crazyjohnny (Aug 15, 2006)

I would say get a new 2011 fox 36 or maybe even the 180 36 with a DHX with the PUSH mx tune or an elka or a avalanche. They would be a kick ass como.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

jfinch23 said:


> Thanks a lot for all of your input. Looks like I still have plenty of research to do but you guys have given me a great starting point. Feel free to keep making suggestions or if you have a bike that you think might be a good don't hesitate to pm me.


Go ride bikes.

End of story, there are so many great options that you need to start tracking some down and riding them. It's the only way to pick the right one for you.


----------



## Fly Rider (Apr 6, 2005)

bmxconvert said:


> I've got a bike that I built up to fill the void between a Specialized Enduro 130/Giant Reign(still awaiting it to come in) and my Demo 8/Session10/Faith.
> 
> It's an '06 Foes Fly. The travel can be set to either 8 or 9" of travel, the bottom bracket is 14 or 14.25, 67/66.5* head tube, seat tube is not full length(bend mid way in) but allows for full adjust-ability, dual ring compatible, stiff, super fun.
> 
> I've raced DH on mine and the next weekend did a 40mile epic all-day ride on it. Certainly a fun bike that I can't seem to get out of the stable.


I owned a couple of Flys and they are sick. I was worried that going to the Nomad would be a huge step back, but was really just a baby step. Fly can be ridden like legit dh race bike. Nomad not quite as smooth through roughest stuff, but can fly just as far and go just as fast. Plus Nomad is much lighter. If you need a bike that can handle stuff like WC course at Angle Fire, then Fly. If you want something that will do everything else just as well, if not better, then Nomad.


----------



## MonkeyBidnezz (Jan 31, 2005)

bmxconvert said:


> I've got a bike that I built up to fill the void between a Specialized Enduro 130/Giant Reign(still awaiting it to come in) and my Demo 8/Session10/Faith.
> 
> It's an '06 Foes Fly. The travel can be set to either 8 or 9" of travel, the bottom bracket is 14 or 14.25, 67/66.5* head tube, seat tube is not full length(bend mid way in) but allows for full adjust-ability, dual ring compatible, stiff, super fun.
> 
> I've raced DH on mine and the next weekend did a 40mile epic all-day ride on it. Certainly a fun bike that I can't seem to get out of the stable.


I had a first gen Fly too and loved it. It truly was an awesome bike for its time. If I had to choose, I would still take my Turner Highline over it for a few reasons.

Foes bikes always have the odd i2i shocks, making it difficult to pick and choose an after market shock.

My Fly only came in a 11/8 HT, I'm really liking the options that you have with a 1.5 HT. Big single crown and DC forks.

The first gen fly had cracking issues in the shock area that were not repairable. I think all owners were SOL unless it happened within the warranty period. Turner will support their products even if it's out of warranty period. The best customer service bar none IMO.

Anyway, the Fly was a fun bike and one of my first free ride bikes so I loved it. I haven't ridden any recent renditions, but I still see Foes has the custom i2i shocks which is a let down for me since it doesn't let you pick and choose any after market shocks.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

Cable0guy said:


> Talk to climbingbubba. He's testing his Transition Blindside. I didn't like it as a DH bike, but it could be a great FR bike with the right components. And fits your price range.


ah crap, i just saw this...

The blindside is good but not the best for going uphill. The new blindside coming out looks promising though. Should fit what the OP is asking for.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

this one.....


----------



## ronank (Nov 2, 2008)

This one works for me -

A Yeti ASX with 5th element shock. And a 2003/4 7" boxxer. (won't cost you much, either).

Put the rear shock in 6.4" mode. This in combination with the 555mm axle-crown height of the 7" boxxer gives the perfect geometry on this bike.

Then, get the Avalanche racing shock upgrade on the 5th Element. And the new Avalanche racing damper kit for the boxxer (this is available for those old 7" boxxers).

For trail stuff, it is easy turn up the LC on both shocks. 

You may get some pedal feedback on a very small chainring (if you use it) - but if you sit still pedalling, this won't happen. Alternatively, as per post above, just use one ring with a wide range cassette. 

Maybe keep a spare spring to swap over between downhill racing and more freeride stuff. Nice machine to do what you're looking for at a nice price imo.


----------



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

Reviving an older thread but I was hoping to get some opinions on some options I have found. I sold my all-mountain bike several weeks ago and just sold my dh bike today. I have been looking around for a while now and here are a couple options I have found around me.

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/633206/
I have already worked out a price significantly below his asking price but still above the other Reign. Like that this has a dual chainring but not sure if I might still be overpaying for this.

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/672390/
The other Reign. Should I be really concerned that it only has the single chainring?

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/675661/
I really don't know much about Scott bikes but the spec on this bike seems perfect for me and the adjustable geometry is an interesting feature. Any opionions? How does it pedal?

If anyone has any other options they have come across that are within a reasonable drive of Seattle please tell me. I'm open to options but need to get a bike within the next week for a trip.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

Chopped and changed bikes for the last 4 years trying to find the One Bike. Wanted a Knolly DT for the same 4 years but couldnt cough up the dough. decided I was tired of changing bikes and not getting what i really wanted. Now that I have bean hammering my 2010 Delerium for a couple of weeks I can honestly say its the best all rounder I have tried yet. Worth every penny to me. I have cleared climbs with a 34T single ring setup that I have done in granny on other bikes, couldnt believe it to be truthfull. The bikes shreds DH and corners liek its on rails. Best part is it jumps as well as my Wildcard which I didnt think wood be possible.

There are so many good choices out there at the moment, I think we are all lucky shoppers at the moment.


----------



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

Here are a couple others I came across that interested me. Just trying to get some opinions before I take the plunge on a bike.

http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/663850/
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/638923/
http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/653331/


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

jfinch23 said:


> Here are a couple others I came across that interested me. Just trying to get some opinions before I take the plunge on a bike.
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/663850/
> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/638923/
> http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/653331/


The first Reign X up above looks great. Do you know what year the Marz Fork is. If it's 2008 or 2009 be wary. They've had quite a few issues. Otherwise it fits the bill.

The Scott also looks good. I was a little surprised by the RP23 shock, but otherwise I've heard good things.

I'd be a little leery of the Nomad and the Scythe that are from Vancouver and Whistler. Bikes that live near these kinds of the trails may be thrashed. Be sure and see them in person and ride them before buying. They look clean and would be good options. The nomad is on the light side of your parameters and the Sythe on the heavy side.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

Knolly DT would be on my short list for 7" bikes, and by short list I mean the only one I would buy


----------



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

KRob said:


> The first Reign X up above looks great. Do you know what year the Marz Fork is. If it's 2008 or 2009 be wary. They've had quite a few issues. Otherwise it fits the bill.


Ya I was worried about the same thing but it is an '07 RC2X.

On the topic of the Knolly I have heard a lot of good things about it but this is the only one I have found that is local and it looks beat: http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/594320/


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

For "one bike to rule them all" I would have a very short list:
Specialized SX Trail
Giant Reign X
SC Nomad
*Knolly DT*
and if they still made them, Sinister Splinter MX (which I am lucky enough to own)

The two listed first are the easiest to come by and are VERY capable bikes.
The Nomad is very highly regarded by everybody, although SC is not always the best to work with - long delays in getting frames.
The Sinister is a masterwork of perfect geometry and tuneability. Not light though. 
The Knolly is a fabulous bike that will handle everything the Shore, Whistler, Squamish, Galbraith, whatever, can throw at it. Pedals reasonably well too.

If my Sinister died, I'd go straight to a Knolly with a Totem (or even a Lyrik if I was being weight conscious) and never look back.


----------



## flyingwalrus (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd say go for either reign x--personally, I'd take the one with the 36, it fits the frame a little better A-C height wise, and I like the build a little better. I wouldn't worry too much about 1 chainring. I pedal my 36-37lb bottlerocket with only a 34t ring everywhere, and I'm not a super strong climber.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

jfinch23 said:


> On the topic of the Knolly I have heard a lot of good things about it but this is the only one I have found that is local and it looks beat: http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/594320/


That's a pretty dang good price for '08 Knolly Del-T. Other than the fork concern (looks like an '08 66 ATA) that would be a tougher bike than anything on your list and it doesn't look in bad shape to me (It is from Squamish, so I'm sure it's seen some tough trails, but it was built for that kind of stuff). Even if you sell the fork and put another $500-600 dollars into a used Totem, you'd still have a better bike than anything on your list. If it's local, I'd definitely go look at it.

I love mine and woulda recommended it but figured even used ones would be out of your price range.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

KRob said:


> That's a pretty dang good price for '08 Knolly Del-T. Other than the fork concern (looks like an '08 66 ATA) that would be a tougher bike than anything on your list and it doesn't look in bad shape to me (It is from Squamish, so I'm sure it's seen some tough trails, but it was built for that kind of stuff). Even if you sell the fork and put another $500-600 dollars into a used Totem, you'd still have a better bike than anything on your list. If it's local, I'd definitely go look at it.
> 
> I love mine and woulda recommended it but figured even used ones would be out of your price range.


That is a good price and it does look to be in great shape. You'll probably want swap the wheels and the fork if you want to get it down to a reasonable weight. I'd definitely put that at the top of your list. For me the DT is the perfect do-it-all bike. I recently got the newer version which, to me, is even better but the older model ain't no slouch either.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

woodyak said:


> You might consider picking up a used pre-2010 Knolly Delirium T. 6.5" travel, stupid stiff, tough as nails, adjustable chainstays, adjustable HA, 135mm thru-axle option, and is a great climber. I had mine for a couple of years and used it mostly for technical AM riding but I had many days at the lifts and it's completely in its element for DH/FR stuff. She ain't light but I had no problems keeping up on the all day XC rides.
> 
> I have a size small for sale if you are interested, otherwise keep your eye out as the 2010's just began shipping.


Gets my vote. Not quite 7", but love the way it rides. You can easily get one used in your price range. If you wanted to lighten it up, the Lyric is a good choice as well as some lighter wheels. Depends on how big you are or how hard you are on parts.


----------



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

My current choices are down to the two Reigns (although the X1 with the 36 might have been sold today) and the Knolly DT. I have someone that I could get a Totem and a new Azonic Outlaw wheelset for the Knolly so it is definitely a good option. The overwhelming Knolly support finally got to me.

Still open to other options but with me seeing those bikes tomorrow (hopefully) its starting to get down to the wire.


----------



## jeffk_123 (Apr 29, 2008)

I am in the same boat and have done a ton of research, looking at a shova lt, demo 7 (such a sick deal), and the nomad. I also used to ride a foes fly (2004) and if you can get a hookup on one of those 2007-2009 take it or show me where.


----------



## Techfreak (Feb 17, 2005)

jfinch23 said:


> My current choices are down to the two Reigns (although the X1 with the 36 might have been sold today) and the Knolly DT. I have someone that I could get a Totem and a new Azonic Outlaw wheelset for the Knolly so it is definitely a good option. The overwhelming Knolly support finally got to me.


As well it should. This is sort of like comparing a Honda Civic Si with a Porsche 911. Both great, both sporty, but not in the same league. The Reign is a really nice bike, but the Knolly is in a whole different class, you might say.


----------



## emwhyr0hen (May 6, 2009)

I would look at the geometry of a bike before travel.


----------



## emwhyr0hen (May 6, 2009)

1. Foes The Fly 2009 (same geo as previous but 1.5 HT and stiffer top tube)
2. Foes The Fly 2006-2008
3. Santa Cruz Nomad or VP-free
4. Iron Horse 7 point X

I would push for the 09 Fly with the super stable pedaling platform of the Curnutt shock. Single pivot, 8 inches of travel, floating rear brake, super stiff, 3 chain ring compatible, and fairly light (for an 8'' bike)

It pretty much can do anything from aggressive XC, DH, and everything in the middle, depending on the setup.


----------



## Cheez1ts (Jun 18, 2010)

People have mentioned the Nomad, but the Santa Cruz Bullit fits your description a little better. 7" front and rear and I got mine for under $3000 new and complete.
It's got a full seattube and it pedals quite well, especially if you were to put a second ring upfront. Goes downhill well too. It's a light and simple single pivot, where could you go wrong?


----------



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

There are a couple on Pinkbike depending on your size and price range. None fit both categories for me.


----------



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

Ya 7-inch bike was more of a guideline than a rule. Just wanted something between the 5-inch all-mountain bike and the dh bike that I sold to buy this do-it-all bike.

Ya I have been looking at the Foes but haven't found anything that fit my budget. Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

If I had the choice between the Knolly and the Foes I would take the Knolly any day, even if it cost me more. 

The Bullit isn't a bad option if the price is right, basic design, simple to work on, really fun to ride and they can take some unreal abuse. I never knew how capable they were until I saw my buddy tear up Highland week after week with one. 

I would take the DT if I could only have one bike and right now is the time to get a used one if you want to go with the older model DT. If your looking for a new DT PM me or any of the other Knolly riders here and we can point you in the right direction dealer wise.


----------



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

So I had quite the roadtrip up from Seattle to Bellingham and Squamish yesterday. I ended up going with the Delirium T from Squamish (http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/594320/) as it was not only cheaper but seemed to be the better bike. Thank you to everyone that helped in my bike search. All of your input was invaluable. Now I'm just excited to get out and ride it.

If any Delirium owners (seems like there are at least a couple that have been following this thread) wouldn't mind PMing me with how they use/their opinions of the chainstay and head-angle adjustments for their riding styles and terrain that would be much appreciated.

Thanks again, Jamie


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

I ride with mine in the longest/slackest setting. I don't really see much reason to change it. I pedal mine all over Southern Cali, plus run it for shuttle and park days at Tahoe and Mammoth.


----------



## ChrisP125 (Apr 18, 2010)

Have you checked out the Trek Scratch 7 Coil. I think that's your ideal ride, it's a little bit above your price range but would be worth the extra $500 plus you won't void warranty by buying used.

Trek's description of next years scratch sounds exactly what you are looking for: (This is the 9 but you want the cheaper version)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/trek-scratch-9-2011.html


----------



## jfinch23 (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if you will be able to answer this but if my bike is currently set up with the shortest chainstay will the change to the longest chainstay force me to get a new chain? I guess what I am asking is whether the change will be significant enough to affect the drivetrain performance.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

jfinch23 said:


> So I had quite the roadtrip up from Seattle to Bellingham and Squamish yesterday. I ended up going with the Delirium T from Squamish (http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/594320/) as it was not only cheaper but seemed to be the better bike. Thank you to everyone that helped in my bike search. All of your input was invaluable. Now I'm just excited to get out and ride it.
> 
> If any Delirium owners (seems like there are at least a couple that have been following this thread) wouldn't mind PMing me with how they use/their opinions of the chainstay and head-angle adjustments for their riding styles and terrain that would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again, Jamie


Congrats on the new bike. You did the right thing. Really that was a no brainer. The reign rides nice but the knolly is twice the bike for less money (for stiffness and durability). If you've got a line on some Azonic Outlaws and a Totem for less than a thousand..... you're still not far off from what the Reigns cost.

Check out the Knolly forum here on mtbr for all your set-up tips.


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

jfinch23 said:


> I'm not sure if you will be able to answer this but if my bike is currently set up with the shortest chainstay will the change to the longest chainstay force me to get a new chain? I guess what I am asking is whether the change will be significant enough to affect the drivetrain performance.


Sweet we got another one! Congrats on getting the bike you really did make the right move. By the look of the pictures you have enough slack in the chain to move it all the way back, just try it and cycle through the gears on a bike stand. See you in the Knolly forums!


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Welcome to da family, see you over at the compound.

michael


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Chain and adjustable chain-stay.
I had no issues with my chain ( using a Stinger ) in either the long or short position. Chain was sized for the long stay position. 

I ended up riding mostly about 2/3-3/4 of the way back. Up tight I had tire buzz on the front D, and I'm using a 2 ring SLX front Deraileur. I did use both adjustments quite often. Going with steep and short for some tight trails, steep and mid-long for normal trail and long and slack for playing downhill.

michael


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

jfinch23 said:


> So I had quite the roadtrip up from Seattle to Bellingham and Squamish yesterday. I ended up going with the Delirium T from Squamish (http://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/594320/) as it was not only cheaper but seemed to be the better bike. Thank you to everyone that helped in my bike search. All of your input was invaluable. Now I'm just excited to get out and ride it.
> 
> If any Delirium owners (seems like there are at least a couple that have been following this thread) wouldn't mind PMing me with how they use/their opinions of the chainstay and head-angle adjustments for their riding styles and terrain that would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again, Jamie


You chose wisely. It's a fantastic bike that you won't regret buying. The shortest chainstay settings are pretty wacky. I'd focus on 16.8 to 17.2. The HA setting I'd start in the middle and maybe slack it out. The fork will make all the difference in the world. A 36 will climb better an will make the bike feel more AM. A totem/66 will slack it out make it feel like a FR bike that you can still pedal. All depends on what you want out of it.


----------



## scepticshock (Jun 6, 2005)

I'm selling my Highline (large) PM me if interested. One of the best 7" rides out there.


----------

